# nautilia.gr Club > The nautilia.gr Club > Συναντήσεις nautilia.gr >  Συνάντηση nautilia.gr 05/03/2005 (1η)

## Maroulis Nikos

Λοιπόν να κανονίσουμε το άλλο Σάββατο μιας και δεν μας βλέπω με τίποτ αυτό.  :?

----------


## demisin

Nα κανονίσουμε, να κανονίσουμε γιατί έχω μέρες να σας δω και μου λείψατε  :P 

Το νου σου μην είναι το παράλλο.... εγώ δεν έρχομαι γιατί θα παρελαύνω!!!! 

Σε προειδοποιώ εεεεεεεεεεεε?  8) 

Φιλάκια και περιμένω να "κλειστεί" τελική ημερομηνία!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Alkis

Τα επόμενα δύο ΣΚ θα είμαι εκτός Αθήνας οπότε δυστυχώς δεν θα μπορέσω να έρθω  :cry: 

Αν έχετε όρεξη για αύριο πάντως, είμαι μέσα.

----------


## demisin

Μήπως να κανονίζαμε την πρώτη συνάντηση του Φόρουμ στην Πάτρα το επόμενο σ/κ που 'ναι και Καρναβάλι?

Το τερπνόν μετά του ωφελίμου......... 

Τώρα ποιο είναι το τερπνό και ποιο το ωφέλιμο τ' αφήνω στην κρίση σας...

Πάντως αν το κανονίσετε εγώ ξέρω τι θα φοράω στη συνάντηση...

Θα ντυθώ σημαδούραααααααααααααααααααααααα  :P

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Πρέπει να βρούμε μία μέρα που να μπορούμε οι περισσότεροι .

----------


## Alkis

Σωστά,
όσοι ενδιαφέρονται για τη συνάντηση, να πουν πότε και που μπορούν ώστε να κανονιστεί για τότε που θα μπορούν οι περισσότεροι.

Εγώ είμαι ελεύθερος για το ΣΚ 19-20 Μαρτίου.
Μπορώ βέβαια και καθημερινές μετά τις 18:00 αν λέμε για Αθήνα.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Τι λέτε για το Σάββατο στις 19/03//2004

----------


## kathy_red

Νομίζω ότι εγώ θα είμαι απούσα στην πρώτη συνάντηση   :Sad:  
Τα Σ/Κ του Μάρτη θα είμαι εκτός Αθηνών
Βέβαια, αν το κανονίσετε μεσοβδόμαδα, κάτι μπορεί να γίνει  :wink: 
Ελπίζω πάντως να μας δοθεί η ευκαιρία και να τα πούμε και από κοντά   :Smile:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Καλό είναι στην πρώτη συνάντηση να καταφέρουμε να είμαστε όλοι μαζί.
Πείτε πότε μπορείτε να συναντηθούμε  :?:  :?:  :?:

----------


## gandalf

Δε νομίζω να ετοιμάζετε κοινωνική εκδήλωση χωρίς εμενα ε???  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## mangos

...

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Να προτείνω το εξής να πάμε πρωί στο σκάφος του Δήμου να ξεναγηθούμε να μας πεί και ο Αντώνης πως έκανε τα αεροπλανικά στην φώτο  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  και μετά να καταλήξουμε σε κανένα ταβερνάκι για κανένα ουζάκι


Ποιοί μπορούν αυτό το Σάββατο :?:  :?:  :?:

----------


## gandalf

Count me in  :Very Happy:

----------


## mangos

...

----------


## mangos

...

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Λοιπόν κλείστηκε Σάββατο 05/03/2005 η πρώτη μας συνάντηση .
Για το που θα παμε πως κ.τ.λ. θα έχετε ενημέρωση προσεχώς :idea:  :idea: 


¶ντώνη δεν πιστεύω ότι φταίνε πάντα μόνο οι Ασφαλσιτικές αλλά και ο Ασφαλιστής. Εγώ συνεργάζομαι σε ένα απο τα μεγαλύτερα γραφεία στην Ελλάδα το οποίο μου δίνει την δυνατότητα να δώσω προσφορά απο τις περισσότερες Ασφαλιστικές Εταιρείες όποτε το πρόβλημα νομίζω ότι λύνεται :wink:

----------


## mangos

..

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

εγώ παλι πιστεύψω ότι είναι καθαρά και μόνο χαρακτήρα.
Στην συνάντηση θα μας κάνει αναπαράσταση ο Δήμος για εκείνη την φώτο την περίεργη  :?:  :?:  :?:

----------


## DIMOSTHENIS

εγω μπορω καθε σαββατο
ρε αντωνη εγω εκανα την μαιμου για δικια σου δουλεια και εσυ πηρες τα ευσημα....ε ρε κοινωνια  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## mangos

...

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Αντώνη προτείνεις δύο συναντήσεις?????

----------


## mangos

...

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

εγώ πάλι νόμιζα το το είπες για τον Δήμο  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:

----------


## mangos

...

----------


## mangos

...

----------


## demisin

> Λοιπόν κλείστηκε Σάββατο 05/03/2005 η πρώτη μας συνάντηση .
> Για το που θα παμε πως κ.τ.λ. θα έχετε ενημέρωση προσεχώς :idea:  :idea:



Καλά σας λοιπόν.....  :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad: 

Κανονίσατε συνάντηση αυτό το σ/κ που δεν μπορώ να 'ρθω εεεεεεεε?

Ε ρε τι σου χω μαzzzzzzzzzεμένα Νικολάκη......   :Very Happy:   (όχι δεν χαμογελώ... τα δόντια μου σου δείχνω!!!!!)

----------


## demisin

> ο Δήμος δεν είναι "ελεφαντεπούλεμον της γουρσουζιάς"!!!  :twisted:



Νάτα και τα new speciezzzzzzzzzzzz on board! :P

Αν δεν είναι αυτό που λες... τότε τι είναι?

----------


## mangos

...

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Να προτείνουμε ποιές απο τις δύο μέρες μπορούμε  η μία να είναι το Σαββάτο στις 5/03 και η άλλη να έιναι στις 09/03 
Περιμένω τα απαντήσεις σας  :wink:

----------


## mangos

...

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Οπότε έχουμε και λέμε τετάρτη 09/03/2005 η 1η συνάντηση του ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑ.GR
Μέχρι στιγμής

1. MANGO
2. DEMISIN
3. DIMOSTHENIS
4. NIKOS
 Περιμένουμε συμμετοχές σας  :wink:

----------


## mangos

...

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

οκ πρόβλημα αποκαταστήθηκε  :roll:  :roll:  :roll:  :roll:

----------


## mangos

:Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Οπότε έχουμε και λέμε τετάρτη 09/03/2005 η 1η συνάντηση του ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑ.GR στην περιοχή του Π. Φαλήρου κατα τις 18:30 με 19:00

Μέχρι στιγμής συμμετέχουν :
1. MANGO
2. DEMISIN
3. DIMOSTHENIS
4. NIKOS
5. ALKIS

Περιμένουμε να μας δηλώσετε συμμετοχή σας  :roll:  :?  :lol:

----------


## Alkis

Μέσα και εγώ   :Very Happy:

----------


## mangos

...

----------


## demisin

Καλημερούδια ναυτο-παιδάκια!!!  :Smile: 

Πολύ χαίρομαι που αλλάξατε την ημερομηνία για χάρη μου!!! (γυναικεία φιλαρέσκεια και δεν θέλω σχόλια...ντάαααααααααααααααξ?  :P)

Θέλω να ρωτήσω όμως.....

Επειδή είδα από τη λίστα συμμετοχής πως θα ΄ναι και ο Δημοσθένης (no offense, αλλά  σ' εχει φοβηθεί το μάτι μου  :P) στην συνάντηση... πρέπει να χω μαzzzzzzzzzzι μου γαλότσες, αδιάβροχο κι ομπρέλλα?  Και να κάνω και αδιάβροχο μακιγιάzzzzzz?  :roll: 

Περιμένω οδηγίες καπεταναίοιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι

Φιλάκια και καλό σαββατοκύριακο να 'χουμε!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## mangos

...

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

*Οπότε έχουμε και λέμε τετάρτη 09/03/2005 η 1η συνάντηση του Naytilia.gr στο ΣΚΙΠΕΡΣ στην Μαρίνα στο Καλαμάκι ώρα προσέλευσης 19:00 

Μέχρι στιγμής συμμετέχουν : 
1. MANGO 
2. DEMISIN 
3. DIMOSTHENIS 
4. NIKOS 
5. ALKIS 

Περιμένουμε να μας δηλώσετε την συμμετοχή σας    :idea:*

----------


## dimitris

paidia opote parete thn apofash na sunanththite mesa ki egw kai o prutanis mono niko enhmerwse mas gia na to 3eroume. Eyxaristo!

----------


## dimitris

8eloume polu na gnwristoume mazi sas kai na mas gnwrisete  :Smile:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

*Η συνάντηση είναι αύριο στις 19:00 στο SKIPPER΄ S Μαρίνα Αλίμου 1η Προβλήτα.*


Οπότε έχουμε και λέμε τετάρτη 09/03/2005 η 1η συνάντηση του Naytilia.gr στο ΣΚΙΠΕΡΣ στην Μαρίνα στο Καλαμάκι ώρα προσέλευσης 19:00 Μέχρι στιγμής συμμετέχουν : 
1. MANGO 
2. DEMISIN 
3. DIMOSTHENIS 
4. NIKOS 
5. ALKIS 
6. Prytanis
7. Dimitris

Περιμένουμε να μας δηλώσετε την συμμετοχή σας

----------


## NAXOS

Kαλη επιτυχια στη συναντηση . Μακάρι να μπορουσαμε και οσοι ειμαστε 
εκτός Αθήνας νά ειμαστε αυριο μαζί σας.  Ελπίζω να μας ενημερωσετε 
σέ οτι αποφασίσετε.
Καλό βράδυ.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Φίλε μας απο την Νάξο σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ για τις ευχές σου  :wink:

----------


## mangos

...

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Aντώνη οι γυναίκες θα είναι παραπάνω, σου ετοιμάζω έκπληξη  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:

----------


## milla

:Smile:  θα είμαι και εγώ εκεί..

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

¶ντε παραπονιάρη Αντώνη μία γυναίκα ακόμη  :lol:  :lol:  :lol: 


Η συνάντηση είναι αύριο στις 19:00 στο SKIPPER΄ S Μαρίνα Αλίμου 1η Προβλήτα. 


Οπότε έχουμε και λέμε τετάρτη 09/03/2005 η 1η συνάντηση του Naytilia.gr στο ΣΚΙΠΕΡΣ στην Μαρίνα στο Καλαμάκι ώρα προσέλευσης 19:00 Μέχρι στιγμής συμμετέχουν : 
1. MANGO 
2. DEMISIN 
3. DIMOSTHENIS 
4. NIKOS 
5. ALKIS 
6. Prytanis 
7. Dimitris 
8. milla

Περιμένουμε να μας δηλώσετε την συμμετοχή σας

----------


## efouskayak

Pos ta perasate exthes ?  :?:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Το μόνοσ σίγουρο είναι ότι στην συνάντηση μας ήρθες και ο Δήμος και αυτο μπορείτε πολύ εύκολα να το κααλάβετε γιατι στις 19:00 έβρεχε :lol:  :lol:  :lol: 
και να σκεφτήτε ότι το πρωί είχε λιακάδα

----------


## kathy_red

τσ τσ τσ
το φάγατε το παιδί
κανείς σας δεν λέει ότι μπορεί να έβρεψε λιγουλάκι (χαλασμός έγινε αλλά ας μην το κάνουμε θέμα) αλλά όταν φεύγαμε είχαν ηρεμίσει τα πράγματα.....(ευτυχώς που είχα καβάτζα το κουπί , αλλιώς .....)

υ.γ. αληθεύουν οι φήμες περί δεσμών του με την οικογένεια Μητσοτάκη?? 8O

----------


## mangos

...

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Εάν είναι έτσι τα πράγματα τότε να κάνουμε συνάντηση  :roll:

----------

